# Workbench Lift & Mobility Option



## ClammyBallz (Apr 16, 2015)

Walmart has the Mighty King 16 x 40 Desk Lift on sale for $92. It's rated up to 600lbs, I think this would be a good option for someone looking for a workbench lift. Here's a video of it in action.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

I just ordered these from Amazon. Haven't arrived yet, but I'll probably do a review when I get them.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Thx for posting this.

I have a cabinet built coming up and this would be great for moving boxes around.


----------



## j2dawson (Feb 14, 2016)

I have those on my assembly/out feed table. I found them online for $59.95 shipped but I can't remember where. Rockler also sells a similar set that I have on a workbench, they work great.



> I just ordered these from Amazon. Haven t arrived yet, but I ll probably do a review when I get them.
> 
> - jonah


----------



## Lynden (Oct 13, 2009)

> I just ordered these from Amazon. Haven t arrived yet, but I ll probably do a review when I get them.


An idea worth considering….


----------

